# von Excel aus Word Dokument öffnen und von Word aus Daten aus Access  in das Word ein



## shodan1999 (27. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gern ein Word Dokument als Vorlage mit Daten befüllen die zum einen aus einer Excel Datei stammen und weitere Daten hinzufügen aus einer Access-Datenbank über eine Abfragemaske in das Word Dokument einfügen.

Schrittfolge:

1. Excel Datei wird aus SAP mit einem Datensatz erzeugt (Datensatz besteht aus 3 Feldern)

2. Über einen Makro-Button soll nun aus der Excel heraus das Word Dokument geöffnet 
werden

3. der Datensatz aus Excel soll in eine Tabelle in dem Word Dokument eingefügt werden

4. Aus der Acces Datenbank soll Adresse und Firmenname sowie Bearbeiter über eine vorgeschaltete art auswahl/abfragemaske eingefügt werden (man wählt in der Maske den richtige adressaten aus)   

Kurzfassung: 
von Excel aus Word Dokument öffnen und von Word aus Daten aus Access  in das Word einspielen

Wie kann ich das am besten anstellen?

Bin in der Sache ein Anfänger und gern bereit dazu zu lernen 

Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## tombe (28. November 2011)

Wäre es nicht sinvoller wenn man zuerst alle Daten in Excel sammelt und erst dann das Word Dokument öffnet!?

Die Darstellung in Word könnte dann eventuell über Seriendruckfelder gelöst werden.


----------



## shodan1999 (29. November 2011)

Hallo Tombe vilene Dank für deinen Beitrag, das befüllte Word Dokument soll das Ziel sein. Nun wäre die Frage wie soll das ganze im Excel gesammelt werden können, hast du da mal eine zielführende Idee?

Danke


----------



## tombe (30. November 2011)

Schau dir mal die Beschreibung hier an. Da wird schön beschrieben wie man externe Daten (z.B. aus einer Access Datenbank) abfragen und in Excel eintragen kann.

Du kannst dann in Excel die Parameter für die Abfrage eingeben und dann die Abfrage ausführen.

Das Word Dokument gestalltest du als "Serienbrief" und trägst dort die Seriendruckfelder ein welche mit dem Inhalt der Excel Datei gefüllt werden.


----------

